# Do moderators have access to edit history?



## nick1990

Hi,

We have 24 hours, I think, to edit our posts. Do moderators have access to some kind of history of our edits? Are previous versions of our posts somehow visible to them?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Yes, we can see the history of all the changes that are made to every message by the author or by moderators.


----------



## nick1990

Thanks!


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> we can see the history of all the changes


Including texts of deleted posts?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Including texts of deleted posts?


Yes, we can see and restore deleted text.


----------



## machadinho

Hi, is it possible for moderators to undo an edit? Thanks.


----------



## DonnyB

machadinho said:


> Hi, is it possible for moderators to undo an edit? Thanks.


Yes, it is.


----------



## machadinho

Thanks!


----------

